# My Sad Looking Girl Maesie...



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

But only when the camera comes out... Maesie just hates it and will not give me that beautiful smile she has when I have the camera. :doh:...
Only caught her smile a few time over the years, but this is her "_OK get it over with look_"...

*#1..









#2...
*









*#3... *See, Maesie does smile if she doesn't notice the camera... LOL... *









#4...








*


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful shots of your girl with or without the smile.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

The photos are simply beautiful.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Very pretty girl indeed!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

I always enjoy the photos you take and btw, she is just as beautiful smile or no smile! Shes just very camera smart


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

She's beautiful. I think she has very expressive eyes.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree, with or without the smiel your Maesie is gorgeous. For her, it is all in the eyes. She has those dreamy eyes that steal your soul.

You're a wonderful photographer! And she's a true beauty.

Kim


----------



## Sheamus (Jul 4, 2010)

Stunning pictures! A real beautiful girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the pictures of your beautiful girl.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a pretty girl.

My Ike does the same thing. He prances thru life with a smile on his face...until I pull the camera out.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

beautiful pics of Maesiei, love the second b&w


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love that 1st picture .... just beautiful.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful girl and great photos.  
I agree with Dave, the second one is very special.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks you everyone, we think she's beautiful smiling or not... 
It's just that she has such a beautiful smile and always hides it as soon as she spots the camera...
That's why I sometimes try and sneak the camera out or put a long lens on it to catch her big smile when she hasn't noticed the camera... LOL...


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Just thought that I'd add a few more shots of my little sweetheart Maesie to this thread instead of starting another one, hope you don't mind... 

*#5...


#6...
* *

#7...
* *

#8...* *
* *
#9...
*

OK, I know that I had posted #7 & #9 before :doh:, but they were in colour, but decided to add them again anyway as they are now in B&W , and I love the shots... ...​


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maesie*

Maesie

Your Maesie is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Maesie
> Your Maesie is just gorgeous!!!


Thank you Karen, we love her and think she's gorgeous no matter what look she gives the camera... ...


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great photos and a beautiful girl you have.


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Great photos!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

rik said:


> Great photos and a beautiful girl you have.





Noah & Zoe's Mom said:


> Great photos!


Thank you both, a photos nothing without a beautiful model, I'm just lucky to have a couple... ...


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

Lovely dog and great shots..


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Lovely photos, she has such endearing eyes and they are beautifully captured in your photos


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

wyldeflower said:


> Lovely dog and great shots..





Molly's Mum said:


> Lovely photos, she has such endearing eyes and they are beautifully captured in your photos


Thank you, she does have these very dark alluring eyes that we just love and all she has to do is give us a look with them and we give in to what ever... LOL... ...


----------

